# Meat Glue?



## tjohnson (Jan 2, 2012)

I would like t make a BBB Roll, and can't seem to find the technical name for "Meat Glue"

Also where do I buy it?

Is it harmful?

THX!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

I bet Pops or SOB would know. Why not just tie it with butcher twine?


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 2, 2012)

I found it on Amazon for $89.09 for 2.2#

Just want to try the stuff, not glue a whole pig!

TJ


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 2, 2012)

I remember part of a discussion about this in class. The teacher said that there were natural enzymes in meat that would “Glue” it back together…..Like hams….when we removed the bone……But we did discuss that there were plant based products that were available too… They are used in food production every day……. I will look back in my notes to see if I can find out what they are for you……If no one else knows…


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 2, 2012)

Nothing like a good old fashion bottle of elmers  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Oh the new bacon flavor....HAHA

AKA: Transglutaminase


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't want or need 2.2#

Can it be purchased in smaller quantities?

TJ


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 2, 2012)

nepas,  Does that mean that if he uses horse meat then he doesn’t need the glue ??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My grandfather always that "Elmer" was the name of the horse that the glue was made from......New ideal, "HORSE BACON ?!?!?! Anyone ??? What would we call that ???? "POST BACON" ??? because you tie a horse to a "post" when you are not riding it.......I'm not a horse guy IDK.........just had too much time to think about it...........


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 2, 2012)

I remember reading a few post on SMF regarding Meat Glue, but could not find them

TJ


----------



## jmk3921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Todd, I was thinking about your question about meat glue and it occured to me that Len Poli used GELATIN to glue two halves of a turkey breast together to make a turkey roll for smoking. He used a tablespoon of gelatin on each half and then put them together and netted it before smoking. I would think that KNOX gelatin is the product he used. I also think that this would work for BBB just as well and it is absolutely safe. If you desire, you might also check out SAUSAGEMAKER.COM for products. I hope this helps and "HAPPY NEW YEAR".

John


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 2, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> I don't want or need 2.2#
> 
> Can it be purchased in smaller quantities?
> 
> TJ


Here you go.....

http://www.modernistpantry.com/transglutaminase.html


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 2, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> I would like t make a BBB Roll, and can't seem to find the technical name for "Meat Glue"
> 
> Also where do I buy it?
> 
> ...


 I make a rolled BBB that stays together very well without any glue.

I dry cure, not letting the meat sit in the liquid that drains off during curing.

The meat becomes very tacky...don't rinse!!!!

Roll very tight and tie well with butcher twine.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 3, 2012)

Use plain geletain


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2012)

I've used the ActivaRM with good results. Thanks for the link DigginDog, a little goes a long way and the kilo is not practial.  Jello work well too but not as good as TG.


----------



## sprky (Jan 4, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I make a rolled BBB that stays together very well without any glue.
> 
> I dry cure, not letting the meat sit in the liquid that drains off during curing.
> 
> ...


That looks interesting. Do you have a step by step for it. I'd like to try this


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 4, 2012)

sprky said:


> That looks interesting. Do you have a step by step for it. I'd like to try this




They do look awful good don't they. Looks to be a very nice coppa tied and smoked.


----------



## alelover (Jan 4, 2012)

That is a nice roll. I would love to see how you did that.


----------



## sound1 (Jan 4, 2012)

I would like to see that as well....looks great!!   Perfect for a grilled cheese and bacon sammie .


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 4, 2012)

Me Too!

Very Interesting stuff

Digg

That bacon roll looks awesome!

We need a Step-By-Step on this one!!!

Dan

How much ActiveRM do you actually use?

I just can't find any instructions.

I've read a few posts, that they "Dust the meat with Activa"

Could I mix Gelatin with Activa to make it go farther?

Todd


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> I would like t make a BBB Roll, and can't seem to find the technical name for "Meat Glue"
> 
> Also where do I buy it?
> 
> ...


 I have been wanting to try some too Todd. I dont think its harmful. they use it in the reastuarant industry....
 




TJohnson said:


> I remember reading a few post on SMF regarding Meat Glue, but could not find them
> 
> TJ


I remember too

heres some video


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 4, 2012)

Here ya go Todd, _Activa RM is typically used at 0.75-1.0% of formula weight_.

And here's a link too the directions,

http://cookingbuddies.com/pdf/ActivaRM.pdf

It has a short shelf life once opened, they say a month, but mine is still good after about a year, or at least it was a couple months ago last time I used it.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## chefyvon (Jan 5, 2012)

I would be very carefull with this product, first you need to cook it like hamburger 150-165 degrees because meat inside was expose to various outside contaminants, second the glue is a blood clother, if you haave heart related problem I would stay away from it.


----------



## alelover (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I'll forgo any meat gluing. How good can it be if it's banned everywhere but here.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 5, 2012)

chefyvon said:


> the glue is a blood clother, if you haave heart related problem I would stay away from it.





alelover said:


> I think I'll forgo any meat gluing. How good can it be if it's banned everywhere but here.


I don't question either of the above posts, but I would like to see some credible info to back it up.

Right now it is classified by the FDA as a GRAS product (generally recognized as safe) when used properly. The sky isn't falling yet...

I like to play with my food, and most things are fine in moderation. I'll happy stop playing if you convince me it's bad


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2012)

Joe that video is brilliant...It opens up so many possibilities...Seafood Burgers that are chunky and light rather than dense from ground seafood...I need to get some and play...JJ


----------



## gersus (Jan 5, 2012)

The bacon roll looks awesome! Very nice job preparing and smoking. Hope to see a play by play in the future!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2012)

chefyvon said:


> I would be very carefull with this product, first you need to cook it like hamburger 150-165 degrees because meat inside was expose to various outside contaminants, second the glue is a blood clother, if you haave heart related problem I would stay away from it.


While it may very well be used to clot blood, currently under medical study, we are eating it not injecting it. There is no way it could get into our blood stream even through an open cut or active stomach ulcer. As with most enzymes it is either inactivated by the heat of cooking or dissolved in the digestive tract, so I seriously doubt it could have any affect on the heart...As far as cooking goes, we eat Raw Beef in Carpaccio and Tartare. Sashimi and Poke have been eaten for a thousand years. So is there really difference if the meat is loose or bound? As far as being banned over seas, we are talking about Europe here, where meat inspection is loosely regulated and sanitation practices are no where near that of the US. Not to mention the biggest problem was not health issues but dishonest purveyors gluing scap together and selling at premium prices. Chef as you know proper handling and sanitation applies across the board. You handle the product safely and this like any other binder, Gelatin, Soy Protein, and Xanthan Gum should presents no danger...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 14, 2012)

A bit different, but not by far... when they did the carotid cleanout on my neck (endarterectomy) and it was a 5" scar, there was no stitches - they simply glued the skin back together and by the very next day after the operation, I was released by 12 noon!  No further dressing needed, either... could even shave (well, until I went to therapy and it was at an inpatient hospital with bacteria all over the place and it then got infected from shaving, so.. I stopped shaving, thus the beard, lol!  Me just before Christmas... lol... ReinPops, lol!







But, I was told that it is now very common to use skin glue vs. stitches, it binds together seamlessly!  (you can see where I didn't shave down my neck on the right side of the picture and the red scar).


----------



## fishwrestler (May 2, 2012)

Has any one seen this video about restaurants using meat glue to "make fillet mignon steaks"

http://news.yahoo.com/video/pittsbu...teak-held-together-by-meat-glue-29102062.html


----------

